

Ask HN: ARM board for your DIY home NAS?  - brg1007

Due to what I consider high price for a comercial NAS, what options are available besides Raspberry PI to build yourself a home NAS using an ARM board. It would be nice to have a SATA port and of course Ethernet port.
======
bockris
<http://cubieboard.org/> has a SATA port but it's not shipping yet.

This is a recent post from a blog I read:
[http://dangerousprototypes.com/2012/10/09/arm-board-
comparis...](http://dangerousprototypes.com/2012/10/09/arm-board-comparison-
chart/)

and the linked to chart has SATA as a feature and it seems to be pretty thin
on the ground.

~~~
brg1007
Too bad it's not shipping yet, I will keep it in mind. Thank you.

